# 1953-58 Ben Pearson



## Lil Wag (Nov 17, 2005)

I have a Ben Pearson recurve that was my fathers. At least he says it was a Ben Pearson. The only markings that were on it were XL61-5485 and XX50#-28". If anyone knows anything about this bow please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Recurvetd (Nov 16, 2003)

*Pearson bows*

The serial number does not help ID the bow. Go to www.archeryarchives.com
All the ben Pearson bows are listed there.
Kelly


----------



## Lil Wag (Nov 17, 2005)

Thank you very much


----------

